# Flying with OHSS



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a moderate case of OHSS but am due to fly home to the Middle East on Monday. Does anyone know if it's likely I'll be told not to fly just yet?


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi jend

I'm by no means a doctor but I would assume as long as your consultant is aware of this and u can access medical care wherever ur going u should b fine. Just follow the consultants advise. Best of luck with ur journey!

Ray xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you need to speak to your consultant first. Also, when I had mild OHSS (no travelling or flying involved) I was given a leaflet to keep with me so that if i got poorly out of hours the DRs would he aware of what was wrong.

Good luck x


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

What stage of your cycle at you at? I've had OHSS And I certainly wouldn't fly. The flight is a decent length as you know, add in sitting in a crappy airplane seat unless your going business or first. OHSS increases the risk of blood clots as well.


----------

